# are you kidding me?! 63.00 for THAT?!



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That's how much the darn government charged me to renew my drivers license! 63.00 for a freaking piece of plastic! This is highway robbery... litterally!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW!It's getting ridiculous!Gotta love the state of Fl :hammer:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

the states gotta make money somehow. its getting bad.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

O man thats it loll ........ try NYC


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

geeez I thought it was bad to pay 26 dollars for my I.D. here in Washington.
that's definitely pocket rape.
How can people afford that.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG yeah it's like 25 here in Oklahoma...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, that's just crazy. Please don't let KY know people in other states pay that. They may decide to make us!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

i had to put KY together lol.
the first thing I thought was KY jelly.
and you hopefully don't live in Ky jelly.
it would be just messy lmao


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Urg, I have to renew my license in Nov this year too


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That was the main reason we moved from Fl to NC.Everything is just way to expensive in Fl.In 2004 we were renting a crappy 3 bed,1 bath 900 sqft home for $750.00 a month.Now this was in 2004 mind you.I later found out that same home sold for over $200,000 later that same year.:flush:
We moved up here and rented a 3 bed,1 bath in a decent neighborhood for $500 a month.And we just bought some land,2 acres,for $3900.
The cost of living and everything else in Fl is way to much.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Its expensive to live here but I love it here. I was born and raised here and I dont think I couldnt move anywhere else unless its out of the country.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I was born and raised in Orlando.I loved it there too.But now that I've lived elsewhere for the past 6 years,I couldn't move back.I will always love going back and visiting,but don't think I could live there again.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Orlando is fun and I love going there too but I couldnt live there. Too many tourist. Tampa is pretty bad with tourist also but its manageable. One thing tho.... DANG SNOWBIRDS!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

dixieland said:


> That was the main reason we moved from Fl to NC.Everything is just way to expensive in Fl.In 2004 we were renting a crappy 3 bed,1 bath 900 sqft home for $750.00 a month.Now this was in 2004 mind you.I later found out that same home sold for over $200,000 later that same year.:flush:
> We moved up here and rented a 3 bed,1 bath in a decent neighborhood for $500 a month.And we just bought some land,2 acres,for $3900.
> The cost of living and everything else in Fl is way to much.


NYC: 2 bedroom, 1 bath apt in a tenement building $1,850!!!! Utilities separate and don't ask about those you might pass out ........


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> NYC: 2 bedroom, 1 bath apt in a tenement building $1,850!!!! Utilities separate and don't ask about those you might pass out ........


Jesus!!! I was in a 2 bedroom 2 bath apt with a garage and on a nice lake for $1100 a month. But now I'm paying a lil more than that for my own house that is 4 bedrooms 2 bath and 2 car garage on about a 1/4 acre


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Jesus!!! I was in a 2 bedroom 2 bath apt with a garage and on a nice lake for $1100 a month. But now I'm paying a lil more than that for my own house that is 4 bedrooms 2 bath and 2 car garage on about a 1/4 acre


RMES!! show off ............. rub it in thanks lolll


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW that is nuts!!! Here is MN it costs 35$ to renew the DL. I hate the tabs you need to renew every year. Last year it cost me 180$ granted I boughts criticla habitat plates but the were only 40$.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It cost me $60 to renew my Union Fire Dept plates, Yesterday I paid $150 to renew my license and my gun permit application!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

its 100 here to renew your DL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> NYC: 2 bedroom, 1 bath apt in a tenement building $1,850!!!! Utilities separate and don't ask about those you might pass out ........


That's crazy!How can people afford that unless they have a killer job?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

holy crap duece! share the wealth will ya lol


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

$45 here in MD


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

a few weeks ago it was 43.00, IDK what the heck changed!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No worries, you'll get a big ol tax return and that will make it all better lmfao.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I WISH! lol I'm an independent contractor so... that means MORE money of mine goes to IRS lmao


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sucks to be you lol. I'm a "have not" so I'll thank you in advance for your hard earned money. Thanks, girl.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea i had to get my liscense done from FL to va since I moved..It costed me I think 32 dollars


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

$20.00 here in MO and I don't have to renew for 6 years. I thought that was BS but I see it's not lol.


----------

